# Happy Birthday JasonGoodwin



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 26, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 04-26-2010:

-JasonGoodwin (born 1970, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, have a great day. Hope you have the day off to enjoy with your family.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, brethren! I've heard it said that 40 is quite the milestone. I have to admit that it has been somewhat bittersweet for me after losing my dad earlier this month on the 4th and burying him on the 7th. So, I guess it could be said that my 40th was, well, unusual in that regard.

Again, thanks for the greetings.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy birthday and welcome to middle age!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 29, 2010)

:happybirthday: no emoticon? Oh well, Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## pesterjon (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I met you in Papillion, NE once. Happy birthday man!


----------



## dudley (Apr 29, 2010)

*Hey my PB brother*

Happy Birthday


----------



## JML (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

